# First attempt  at ABT's



## smokingeagle (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is my first attempt at making ABT's. They turned out great.


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 25, 2010)

I couldnt get a final picture of them because i got to busy cutting up and pulling pork. had to feed the masses the were getting inpatiance and hungry out of 64 only end up with 10 left over with 25 hungry people to eat.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 25, 2010)

they look like they will be/were good


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Great job SmokingEagle... your fatties look good too!


----------



## meateater (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow thats a lot of ABT's you got there.


----------



## deannc (Jul 25, 2010)

Like that abt tray...is that custom made or did you buy it?  It definitely allows enough to be made to satisfy a descent size gathering of folks.  If you made the tray...I'll take one! LOL


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 25, 2010)

I custom made that abt holder. it was the first time building one. That was a prototype, after talking to a buddy he will help me build another one with a waterjet he has a work.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that's alot of ABT's, those fatties look awesome, what did you put in them? Nice weave too.


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 25, 2010)

In the abts was chorizo,cream cheese, and cheddar cheese. The fatties were a bbq and pizza.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 25, 2010)

Now you are a bunch of folks new found buddy for sure with all them Abt's and those fatties sound great too.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 26, 2010)

good looking feast you had there! making me hungry.....


----------



## duffman (Jul 28, 2010)

How long did you smoke your ABTs?


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 28, 2010)

About two hours then into the broil for 2 min.


----------

